# Top 30 College Mascots



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Of all-time.....is yours there?.....lots of good ones.

Regards, Mike

http://www.aol.com/article/2015/11/30/ranking-the-top-30-college-football-mascots-of-all-time/21274982/


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

was able to see enough that Goldy made it in top 25. Aol won't let me view the non mobile site. Will not let me see a real website. Makes for SLOW use. But I suppose that is just aol. Obsolete in 1990 something. Is it optimized for dial up?


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Meh... list sucks... Only mentioned friggin' UT, best thing they could do with Bevo is make some second-rate carne guisada...

They didn't even list A&M or Texas Tech... The Red Raider is the coolest mascot, period... Tech games have the Red Raider in costume, a girl dressed like Zorro on a horse riding like the wind down the sidelines, and a cannon shot at every touchdown...

Sure beats a bunch of drunks at UT doing flips or idiots at A&M waving little towels over their heads the whole time... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

luke strawwalker said:


> Meh... list sucks... Only mentioned friggin' UT, best thing they could do with Bevo is make some second-rate carne guisada...
> 
> They didn't even list A&M or Texas Tech...
> 
> Later! OL JR


They did list A&M....above Bevo.....and TCU horned frogs....too much Thanksgiving??

Regards, Mike


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Glad to see Goldy on there. He is a staple of the U of M, and pretty much Minnesotas mascot in general.


----------



## RockmartGA (Jun 29, 2011)

I'm so pissed off at University of GA for firing Coach Richt that I don't want to see anything with a "G" on it right now.

Richt was a good coach who ran one of the more ethical programs in the country, had a higher winning percentage than the celebrated Vince Dooley, and was one of the most respected coaches in the nation.

So he hasn't won a National Championship in the fifteen years he has been at GA. So what? In fifteen years, he has had ten Top Ten teams, six SEC East Champions, two SEC Champions, and a .740 winning percentage.

Maybe he should have lowered his standards and played accused rapists, thieves, and drug dealers.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Vol said:


> They did list A&M....above Bevo.....and TCU horned frogs....too much Thanksgiving??
> 
> Regards, Mike


May be... still working on alky-cranberries... LOL

Oh well... most of the ones on there I never even heard of...

OL JR 

BTW... WTH is a "horned frog"?? Never heard them called anything but "horny toads" around here... guess that's not PC anymore...

How'd the "Indian chief" make the list?? Isn't that racist according to the libtards?? LOL


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

JR-

Don't forget there are still some reasonable people out there.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

deadmoose said:


> JR-
> 
> Don't forget there are still some reasonable people out there.


WHERE?? LOL

A few on here... d#mned few on the rocketry forums...

Don't know of ANY personally... LOL

Well, maybe 1-2...

Later! OL JR


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Leave the metro areas they arent hard to find.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

RockmartGA said:


> I'm so pissed off at University of GA for firing Coach Richt that I don't want to see anything with a "G" on it right now.
> 
> Richt was a good coach who ran one of the more ethical programs in the country, had a higher winning percentage than the celebrated Vince Dooley, and was one of the most respected coaches in the nation.
> 
> ...


Coach Richt immediately had other colleges beating his door down with job offers. That says a lot about the man and the respect he has earned as a coach. Richt is was also known as a players coach. His players will walk on hot coals for the man because he would do the same. He has never put up with foolishnes from players. Had Nick Chubb not been injured the season would most likely been more positive in the win column. It took some of the wind out of the sails team wise. Think of where Bama would be had Henry been injured instead of Kenyan Drake.

Kirby Smart will do well as the new coach. Not because he is from Bama but because will have Chubb back. I wonder if Smart leaves Georgia with the same winning percentage and number of years as Coach Richt?

Coach Richt will do well in Miami.

I see Aubie made the mascot list. War Eagle!


----------

